# Black Friday deals???



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone know who and where the best deals will be this weekend?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm afraid there won't be any good deals this Black Friday. Have yet to see any


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Reefsupplies.ca
Jlaquatics.com

Likely more, but those are two that I know of, who usually have pretty good deals for black Friday and boxing day.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Bigshowfrags and Big Al's.


----------



## Ostro (Oct 27, 2015)

northern reef aquatics in barrie. 50% off coral colonies and 30% off livestock and frags on friday. 30% off livestock, colonies and frags on saturday.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping reefsupplies.ca puts their RODI units on sale tomorrow.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Per an e-mail they distributed this morning, MOPS.CA are having a sale too: 20% off site-wide with some exclusions:

*Excludes American Marine, EcoTech Marine, Hydor, Maxspect, Coralvue, Reef Octopus, Rena Filstar Filters, Coralife UV Sterilizers, Vertex and PolyLap products.

Online only, using coupon code: "BLACK FRIDAY"


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Reefsupplies.ca Black Friday sale pretty disappointing. They added maybe 5 items to their current sale list that has been available for weeks

Fijireefrock.ca not great either. On top of the 10% they've been offering for a few weeks, they're offering a pound of rubble per 10lbs ordered. 

Guess I'll wait till Boxing Day


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah ... Boxing Day Sales. Looking for Salt, salt, salt!!!! Need the synthetic "sodium" fix ... ggrrr


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone know where the best price on Colbalt Neo-thermal heaters? looking for a 75 watt

Reefsupplies has them for $61.53 but then there is shipping, But probably cheaper than gas.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Elliot at BRD has the 100w for $54.37

http://www.bigreefdepot.com/cobalt-aquatics-neo-therm-100-w-heater-p/hch1001.htm

Maybe he can get the smaller one for you.


----------

